# SpyBot 1.2 Updates ?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! just updated 'SpyBot 1.2 & downloaded the 'Updated Detections 2003.03.16 & even though it shows in left hand side as update file retrieved, it still appears in main frame as if for downloading ? 

Just wondering why this was ? Is it a bug in program ? & just put in exclude list ?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi! I had problems trying to install update so I uninstalled S&D1.1 
and installed S&D 1.2. works fine now.

After you get the main program updated, go back and get the new detection updates.

Introduced Easy mode for newbies, Advanced mode for pros 
Improved detections to avoid false positives (MD5 checksums) 
Improved detection mechanisms for morphing files (dynamic checksums) 
Added new Immunize section as a preventive measure against spyware 
Improved help (including description of each page, quick help & help buttons on each page) 
Added silent mode command line parameters 
Fixed some problems appearing as Zugriffsverletzung 
Improved readability for blind users 
Improved and printable logs 
Fixed bug that prevented all user accounts to be scanned 
Improved support for running on non-admin account 
Added support for external file viewers 
In the update bar to the right you'll also see the updates coming with version 1.2, including more than a hundred new dialer variants and improved detections for some other threats.

Update instructions: all update servers will have the update from any 1.1 release to 1.2 from now on. If you cannot use the integrated update function, use the manual update links provided in the update bar to the right (scroll down to the bottom).

http://spybot.eon.net.au/

http://spybot.safer-networking.de/index.php?lang=en&page=download

Jeannie


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! there Jeannie

THX!  

For your reply, well I downloaded from a another mirror & it downloaded OK !  

But it looks with this version I don't receive a popup reminding me to check for updates even with a tick in settings/web update,
which I prefer ?  

Take Care !


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

You're welcome!

Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It all updated just find for me.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Do you all like this tool?










Jeannie


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cool !.......more pretection welcome 

Jeannie would you do me a favour & put a tick in settings/web update & third one down 'Remind me to look for updates at program start' .....just curious if its a fault with this version or just me ,because mine doesn't !


THX !


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi! I'm having Browser problems. I can't use browser at times after I dial up. I'm trying to fix it. 

I don't see that option with this version. I did'nt use it with 1.1. Sorry!  I'm trying to get info for you. 

Got this for you. Hope it helps.

Settings >> settings >> Automation >> Program start or System start or Web update (many options there)

Also, make sure that Advanced mode is checked in all places. Settings >> settings >> first three options under installation (they should be set that way if you upgraded).

Someone is helping me with this info.

There isn't an option to remind you to check for updates, like once a week or so (if it's there, it has an obscure name). Look at the options under each subset of "automation."



Jeannie


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Downloaded 1.2 when received notice in the search for updates section, then later on the same day the Update file for "Includes", & so far everything seems to be working ok....
===
*QUESTION:* Why are virtually all the files in the Updates and Recovery folders listed as .zip files????
Do I have to go into the "Updates" folder & unZip them before 1.2 can use them?


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I didn't know the answer but I got it for you! 

The recovery files are now located here: C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy (I have Win98SE) The old ones here: C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.1\Recovery probably should be deleted. (your SpyBot storage location may be different than mine)

You don't need to "unzip" them when you use recovery; they are unzipped by the recovery part of the program. 


Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The old recovery files are not in the same place as the new ones in version 1.2 so can you just open the C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.1\Recovery folder and delete everything there?


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi, I don't think you will be able to delete the folder.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

How about the files in the folder?

Adware will come up with it also so I could even use it to delete them.

Wonder why they changes it so much. Does a lot of good to have them if you can not use spybot to recover them.

Wonder if you can just move them to the other recovery folder and have them show up? ? ?
They both have a *Overview.ini* file that list all the zips.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Yes, the files in the folder except for Helper(SD).dll I think??


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Will it's easy to back it all to a zip and play around to see what happens.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I guess you can do that. Sorry, I'm not much help.  



Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Jeannie,

You was a lot of help because I was thinking it deleted the pass till I read your post and seen that 1.2 has things in other folders now.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Glad I could help. I was getting help from someone too!  

I do Viruses on another board.


Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You sure did help me here. 

I hope you help to stop Viruses and not give them out on the other board.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Thank you! I'm a Virus Moderator. I do try to stop members from getting them. 


Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great Jeannie 

Was just kidding with ya.


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Jeannie and All for the Heads up on the Spy Bot Update!!! Updating mine now as we speak !!


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

When I went to download the new update I am getting a red 'opt out' with this message:

!!!HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden


and is not downloading

Can anyone offer some help or explanation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

I too am having the same problem as Circe is having . I tried several attempts to up date spybot and got the same thing As he did. Or the program would stop responding and freeze up. Does anybody know the reason why ?

Is this just an Up date ? or a whole New version of the program? And if it is a new version of the Program do we need to uninstall The one we have now inorder to install this new one ?

The new Update is called new Main application, 1.2 files.
Now is that just an Update, or A whole new version?

Thx in advance for All the help that Anybody can give Us poor lost  Soles here.

Greatly Apprcieated
 Denim

*Would Yall be kind Enough to explain it in English Please and NOT puter japanese for us puter dummies Like Me Mainly!! Thx !! *


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Denim, I downloaded the new version from the site, so now have 1.2 version installed.

All's not good though, now I checked for updates and yes there are updates to get but when I attempt to download the updates it shows once again:
Updates detections(315k) I get that 'red opt out' and that 
!!!HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden
message again

Please offer some advice or help with this problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

SOS

I'm having MAJOR problems here with this spybot.
I went to uninstall Spybot using
My Computer>Control Panel>Add/Remove program>Spybot-Search&Destroy 1.1

and when I hit add/remove, it opens Spybot and nowhere can I see to uninstall it.

Help is greatly needed please!


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok Circe, 

Thx for the info.  


May have to Report it as a bug to the site its self , Or you can cruise on over there and ask one of their Techs . Either via Email or on line. Or Ask about the Problem over there in One of their Forums. 

Pepi ALWAYS WANTS to know if she is having anyprobs at all w/ any of her software , and She does Take immedieate action to Solve the problem. But The got a cool forum over there for Questions , Answers, And about all the latest spyware. Great people over there Just like They are here !!! 

These people here And over their Rock !! Go check em out!!

Just go to thier home page and sign up w/ their forums. k .  

Denim

Oh by the Way it is Free !! to


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Circe , 

Just calm down there Hunny it aint the end of the world k . 


Ok the programs in your add/remove window is in alphabetically order. ( or at least they are in the xp program.) Im running the xp program and in my control panel it says Spybot Search and Destroy - 1.1 version. Did you see that anywhere .? 

That is what you need to delete. They try to d/l the New version. Is All I know to tell you . 


{{{{{{{{{{{{ROLLING ROG }}}}}}}} Where are you ? !!!! HELP !!!!! Please . On this matter. for Circe !!! The poor Dude is Sinking here !!

 Thanks Denim


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes Denim, when I highlighted the Spybot Search&Destroy 1.1 and press the add/delete button it OPENS the spybot program itself. I noticed that it doesn't show the 1.2 version that I currently downloaded only the 1.1. Although the 1.2 version is up and running on my computer but unable to download any updates.

What a mess 

I will duck over to the other forum you mentioned before and see if they can give me some resuscitation


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Circe:_
> *SOS
> 
> I'm having MAJOR problems here with this spybot.
> ...


Wow I have the same thing going on in the add/remove.

But the program has been working ok for me.

I am just going to set on it right till other have more to say and spybot looks into it.


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok Cool , they are the ones that can help you out there. They know more about it than I do . Sorry for all your troubles. Circe.   . I hope that you can get some help there. That is why I asked questions that Idid in my first post. Cuz Ive been there where your at now ( in a mess) b4 and it ain't no fun either. 

Let me know how things go for you k . 


Your Buddy , 
Denim


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Denim, not getting much help over at the other site either. This new version by the looks of the postings on the other forum certain has some problems! Good to know that I am not alone.

I have just found out now, to add to the problems I have already with this new version, that when I run the check for problems, the timer doesn't run AND it freezes around the half way mark.  
Just another problem to add to my already list of problems I have encountered with this latest version.

If anyone wants to check out the problems encountered with this latest version check out this site

http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?s=3e76f2432987ffff;act=SF;f=28

I wish I never downloaded the latest updates. What a test of my headspace here


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ladyjeweler:_
> *Hi! I'm having Browser problems. I can't use browser at times after I dial up. I'm trying to fix it.
> 
> I don't see that option with this version. I did'nt use it with 1.1. Sorry!  I'm trying to get info for you.
> ...


THX! Again Jeannie

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Circe:
SOS

I'm having MAJOR problems here with this spybot.
I went to uninstall Spybot using
My Computer>Control Panel>Add/Remove program>Spybot-Search&Destroy 1.1

and when I hit add/remove, it opens Spybot and nowhere can I see to uninstall it.

Help is greatly needed please! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hewee:

Wow I have the same thing going on in the add/remove.

But the program has been working ok for me.

I am just going to set on it right till other have more to say and spybot looks into it.

Also same happened as Circa & Hewee............but as with Hewee ..program seems OK ! Seems 'Buggy' for some !

Why advanced settings though? Is there an advantage ?

As for uninstall have to wait & see if required to do so, as to the best way ! !I Guess ?

thx! Again ......


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I had the same problem you all did. I deleted!!! HTTP/1.1 403 FORBIDDEN. I don't know if I should have. I removed Spybot after that. If you want to Remove Spybot, open Spybot and click on file. Uninstall registry first. then try add/remove. Go to another mirror site to download it again. Try University of Dortmund. Had a warning it was corrupted the first time but worked out the second time. It seems alright now. Hope this helps! 

http://spybot.safer-networking.de/index.php?lang=en&page=download

Jeannie


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

<<If you want to Remove Spybot, open Spybot and click on file. Uninstall registry first. then try add/remove.>>

Followed your directions, uninstalled the registry first. Add/remove..... not doing, keeps opening the program.

I have myself AND my computer in such a mess  
It's near 10pm here Tuesday night, think it's time for me to call it quits for the night, 4 and a half hours working on a solution for this problem is too much for this bloke to take for one session.


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Gosh I'm that much in a head spin my math's has gone out the door...... 6 hours not 4 I've been sitting here trying to get this mess sorted out, and I'm no closer to a solution.

Thanks guys for all your help, I really do appreciate all your suggestions. At least I got more offers and responses for help here than was given to me at the other site. I just hope that the spybot won't self destruct when I shut the computer down for the night.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm sorry! My OS is Windows XP home Edition. I don't know why you can't remove it. Wish I cold help!


Jeannie


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Here's another thought. Go to Start/programs. There's an uninstall option there. I usually use add/remove to uninstall.


Jeannie


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Jeannie,
I'm now armed with a pot of freshly brewed caffine. Spybot didn't go into self destruct when I shut down, which is the first positive sign 
 

You wouldn't believe this though (yeah guess you will because with the way things are running for me, the tide is well and truely out) I went to start / programs and there is NOTHING there for spybot!  

I'm running win98SE,if this is what is giving all the problems. I would enjoy getting to the bottom of this problem before bed as I fear a long slumber of persistent spybot nightmares.

Any other suggestions other than a new hard drive?


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Is it in accessories? I have to get off for short time to fix my browser. Will see if I can get help for you.


Jeannie


----------



## mr.mark (Oct 26, 2002)

> Pepi ALWAYS WANTS to know if she is having anyprobs at all w/ any of her software , and She does Take immedieate action to Solve the problem.


for the record, _her_ name is Patrick M. Kolla...



mark


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Circe!  I haven't been able to get an answer for you. Hope you were able to remove Spybot. 

Think My Browser is fixed.  


Jeannie


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks Jeannie for your support.
After 4 hours sleep (with no spybot nightmares to report) I may have found the source of all my problems from a reply at the other forum.
If you are interested here is the link to that thread:

http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?s=3e777d1518f9ffff;act=ST;f=28;t=2136

I will attempt another download and see if that helps rectify the problems I have found, but the uninstall is an apparent bug that is being attended to with the next update.

Thanks for all your help Jeannie, it is very much appreciated


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't help more. Let us know what happens.





Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Circe for the link and update.

I knew just waiting was a easy way to go and I got to get my sleep too.  

Jeannie, see it is getting taken cared of and we don't have to work so hard at it by just waiting.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Circe, I spoke to a friend about yor problem. Did you re-boot before you tried add/remove? It should reinstall over itself again. It sounds like some part was still trying to run and that's why it wouldn't uninstall. hewee, I'm still trying to come up with the answer  


Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Jeannie,

Thanks 

I am just waiting right now. Spybot works just find so no worry.
A update may fix the uninstall or I will get an all new full version and install it over top the one I have. 

Then link above seems to say to wait and then try again so I will do just that and that was I will not go nuts trying to get ot fixed right now.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I was able to get the 03/17/2003 update downl load to the new Spybot on one of my computers yesterday - but haven't seemed to be able to get it on my 2nd computer yet today. I am now trying to download it - and finally it seems to be downloading - very slowly. Guess their servers are swamped.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I think there is to many people trying to get it.  


Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes and that is one reason so waiting is the best thing to do right now.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hope it works out for everyone! Take care.




Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I bet it will all be ok. For now stay with the the older version and your be ok still. I almost never get any spyware so I know I can wait. 
I have the program for peace of mine more then to deal with spyware because I watch where I go and download.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I liked the old version. I have spywareGuard and SpywareBlaster.
I have the new version of SpywareBlaster.

Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I could not get spywareGuard to install. 

Would get this error each time I tried to install it.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Did you try a different mirror site when it wouldn't install?

http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html

Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks I will download from there and try again.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ladyjeweler:_
> *I liked the old version. I have spywareGuard and SpywareBlaster.
> I have the new version of SpywareBlaster.
> 
> Jeannie *


I'd like to know what your opinion is of the new ver. vs the old ver. of SpywareBlaster.

I have SpywareBlaster the old version and of course the new version of SpywareBlaster is sitting on my desktop uninstalled since I'm not really wanting or needing the "extras" that come with the new version of SpywareBlaster. 
I was hoping that the new reference files would download to the old version, I guess that's not the case.

DS

PS ...hewee just try one of the other mirrors ... I managed to get them after a few tries...

3/18/2003 12:01:51 PM Downloaded update info file. (http://security.kolla.de/updates/spybotsd.ini)
3/18/2003 12:02:35 PM downloaded update Includes
3/18/2003 12:02:35 PM - URL: http://mirror.pure-elite.org/spybot/updates/files/includes.zip
3/18/2003 12:02:35 PM - Local file: C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.1\Updates\includes.zip
3/18/2003 12:02:35 PM - FILE REJECTED because of bad checksum
3/18/2003 12:03:27 PM Downloaded update info file. (http://security.kolla.de/updates/spybotsd.ini)
3/18/2003 12:04:10 PM downloaded update Includes
3/18/2003 12:04:10 PM - URL: http://mirror.pure-elite.org/spybot/updates/files/includes.zip
3/18/2003 12:04:10 PM - Local file: C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.1\Updates\includes.zip


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ladyjeweler:_
> *Did you try a different mirror site when it wouldn't install?
> 
> http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html
> ...


It worked and I got it installed. 
But I could not get online at all with my cable. I was able to get online with dial up so it did something with the cable.

Anyhow I had to uncheck it in the startup and after a reboot all is ok.
But now I don't have spyguard running.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! Jeannie, just like to say Thx Alot for your help !...............well this thread got a bit lengthy ! 

Looks like its best just to wait, just hope later a reinstall over present works ?


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Good morning hewee! I don't have Spywareguard on startup. Go to start/programs/create shortcut and drag shortcut to desktop. Right click then, click open. Spywaregaurd will appear on taskbar. Right click icon. Click Liveupdate/next. I remove it from taskbar after I check for updates. Click file/exit. It runs in the background. See if this works.



Jeannie


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Good morning joe2cool!  You're welcome. I wish I could have helped more. I think you're right about the waiting. I have it, but not sure it's working right. Time will tell.




Jeannie


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Dark Star! I think I like the old one better. If it works why fix it? That's just my opinion. Perhaps someone else would comment. I wish I had 1.1 Spybot instead of the new one.




Jeannie


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Hello Circe 
Sorry I couldn't Get back here sooner , I gotten tied up with other things here . 

Ok does a blue box come up when you try to unistall spybot from your add/remove programs, with a white file list in it ? If so that is the uninstaller . If you will read up there at the top and follow instructions Carefully that Will uninstall it for you. It will bring up the uninstall wizard. (cant remember if the 98se has the uninstall wizard or not . As Im running the Xp upgrade home Edition here myself .

Anyway it did for me . And I was able to uninstall the old version Sucessfully first . Then I rebooted , then I went back to the spybot site. And downloaded the new one from one of the mirror sites . (after I finally gotten thru to one, that wasn't either a broken link or Written in German !! lol )

I got the new one downloaded and install with no problems. Got it up and Running for the most part. 
But then When I Tried to Update it, from the Program itself (Not the site , let me mind you) It would only go 1/2 way then Stop and at the bottom it would say Bad Checksum.

Now I DON'T know what a checksum is to begin with, much let alone a BAD one.

Do you Or anybody else here know what A Checksum is . And is a BAD Checksum Really BAD . or what ? it is driving me batty.

I may have to go to www.webopedia.com to find out .

Btw. That is the Online dictionary For the Puter !! It is the cats meow.

I wish that they had put the system Restore or Goback feature in the 98se Circe . But they didn't That Jewel comes in Handy . You ought to Upgrade to theXP!! It Rocks .

 But that Is all that I can tell you for right now . Sorry that you didnt get much help over there. Maybe if we ALL put our heads together we can come up with a soution for this mess. 
I will get back you as soon as I either find out more or the first chance I see. I will PM you when I see you on line k .

Hey Cool Joe ? Btw , What is a Bad Checksum. That is what spybot is telling me when I try to update the new version .   
And does it do anything "Bad" to your system in prolong use ? 

Hope it dont. LOL I don't Need no Root32.exe files Eaten alive here !!! LOL  

Oh Jeannie You will still keep gettin the HTTP403 Message thing. Till you Uninstall the Old first then Install the new one. Because of the New files Being differ and the Program written A little different. At least that is the understanding that I gotten from the Help in the new version. And somewhat at their site. Hope This Helps All of you out somewhat. 
I am not a Puter Tech here By anymeans. I just get on here and Do things by trial an error. And Report my findings on matters . LOL Is all that I Do. lol 
Like I learned the hardway that you dont delete the Root32.exe files in the Windows XP. Big Mistake LOL 

Your Buddy , 
Denim


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I got the !!! HTTP/1.1 403 FORBIDDEN with the new version. I removed it, then went to a different mirror site for download. I got a corruped version that time. I tried again and this one seems to be alright. I'm not sure I want Spybot anymore with all the problems! 

Jeannie


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Jeannie...

I agree with you about the old version of SpywareBlaster being the better version and in some cases it's true that newer is isn't always better... like you say "If it works why fix it?" I also find that to be most accurate.

Denim...

the "Bad Checksum" thingy is about the same as the "HTTP/1.1 403 FORBIDDEN" ... at least the outcome is the same with either message because it just means that you need to try again.

I would suggest that you shut off the program and relaunch it each time that it fails and then try to get the new "Include files" and try to download from a different mirror each time......... until you actually see the green checkmark anything that you see means you need to try again ... I tried about 12 times before I actually got the thing to download.


I hope that this info helps you...

DS


----------



## mViOkPe (Oct 15, 2002)

I wish I had seen this thread yesterday but was a bit busy at the SSD forums. 

SERVERS ARE STILL BEING HAMMERED
Please be patient.
Anyone trying to DL now is likely to see packet loss. *This could mean a bad install* or an error such as 'bad checksum'. If the server gives an alert such as 404's or access denied, it's because the server can not answer the requests. SSD(the app) has no control of this. PMK is good but SSD can not rewrite the internet protocols or the server response.

As you know SSD just upgraded. Your current sys report found at Tools/ViewReport/ViewReport should read something like this;
--- Spybot-S&D version: 1.2 ---
2003-03-16 Includes\Temporary.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Cookies.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Dialer.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Hijackers.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Keyloggers.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Malware.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\plugin-ignore.ini
2003-03-16 Includes\Security.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Spybots.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Tracks.uti
2003-03-16 Includes\Trojans.sbi

A couple of minor bugs have been reported;

If you updated internally(not a full fresh install), you will probably see that the add/remove item reads v1.1 It will not uninstall properly. Do not bother with it. It doesn't effect v1.2 at all. A fix will be issued. Related

Not a bug but noteworthy; In v1.2 the logs, backups, config.ini, etc have moved to a new location found at *\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy. Any backup files you wish to keep from the old version can still be found and moved from the old backup folder in the main folder at *:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy

Bug; Those who updated from the beta and can't change settings should go to the *\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Configuration.ini and open in any text editor and reset all automation cfgs to the value of '0' as shown 
here.

EDIT: I should also mention that it is very unwise to change any defaults untill familiar with the tool. If you were using v1.1r4, then there are many new diffs in v1.2 and you are no longer familiar.


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Mviokpe, 
I did do a Fresh install. I Deleted the Old one first . (after I backed up On a floppy in compressed folder Then I went back to the Site and did a fresh d/l it from there. After Ten minutes of trying to get hooked up to a mirror site that Wasnt in German LOL . 

When I Tried to up date it Thru the program it self that is When I got the bad Checksum about 1/2 way thru. 


Thanks for All of your Wonderful Info that You have posted ,Will Sure Look into it.  Asap. 
May have to delete And Reinstall again. GRR. Or go back to the 1.1 for right now. Like Yall said they did have a Good Thing , going , Why did they have to go and mess it up for ? Geeze lol. 

Lady Jewler. and Anyone Else I do still have A copy of the Old files . On Back Up if anybody Wants them . Will be happy to send them too you!! (at no charge  LOL ) Just let me know . thinking about reinstalling them My self here. 

And Again Thanks for All of your Wonderful advice and Help, Mviokpe. Much Apprceiated. 

Your Buddy , 
Denim
Just PM Me and we will exchange emails addys there. k


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh by the Way Mviokpe ? What is "PMK" ? Sorry Im a dummy when it comes to "computer Greek" here lOL

Forgive me Im a Blonde here . lol

Thanks, 
 Denim


----------



## mViOkPe (Oct 15, 2002)

"Like Yall said they did have a Good Thing , going , Why did they have to go and mess it up for ? "

Question; Do you think the nasties have slowed down? Do you think they have stopped mutating and making their malware easier to deal with now?

v1.2 is much more tool than v1.1 
Most of you freaked when 1.1 was released because it was new and unknown. Same ol thing. If you want to stand still, I would suggest you turn off your machines now. 

PMK=PepiMK=dev of SSD


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Denim:_
> *Oh by the Way Mviokpe ? What is "PMK" ? Sorry Im a dummy when it comes to "computer Greek" here lOL
> 
> Forgive me Im a Blonde here . lol
> ...


PMK is for Patrick M. Kolla ... and we should thank her for making Spybot available for everyone to use. 

I have my "blonde" moments from time to time.

DS


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok Yall check this Out !!
Found out the Definition Look Here 

Btw . I did Email them And told them that they did have Wonderful product. And I know that The World Dont Stand Still. And I know that Software and Programs Have to Be updated At times . I DONT need The Third Degree over Geeze !! I was Just stating that I was aggravated w /the Bugs in the New install is all. Like Every body else Mviokpe is All that I was Doing K !!!

Denim


----------



## mViOkPe (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW My 'blond' has long since turned grey...that means I'm a senile 'blond'.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Yup ... a touch of gray, nothing wrong with that either.

here is a direct link into their forums

http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?s=3e78a82515f8ffff;act=SF;f=28


----------



## mViOkPe (Oct 15, 2002)

Denim, if you knew me you would know...I'm a very plain spoken guy. I meant no offense. Shoot I even thru in a smillie.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers mViOkPe for Info !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ladyjeweler:_
> *Good morning hewee! I don't have Spywareguard on startup. Go to start/programs/create shortcut and drag shortcut to desktop. Right click then, click open. Spywaregaurd will appear on taskbar. Right click icon. Click Liveupdate/next. I remove it from taskbar after I check for updates. Click file/exit. It runs in the background. See if this works.
> 
> Jeannie *


Hey it works for me. 

Thanks Jennie, Now I will have to get used to having to start it on my own.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I just found some intresting info about Spybot. Will post it. There's a bug report.



Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK and I hope it's a fix for me to.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

DITTO


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi! By the way I uninstalled Spybot for now. When I went to add/remove I got an error message and I couldn't remove Spybot. I did a reboot and when I went back I was able to remove it. I wish I had 1.1 but I uninstalled it.

This info came from another board. I won't put the name here because I don't like to advertize other boards.

SSD Bug Reports"

SERVERS ARE STILL BEING HAMMERED
Please be patient.
Anyone trying to DL now is likely to see packet loss. This could mean a bad install or an error such as 'bad checksum'. If the server gives an alert such as 404's or access denied, it's because the server can not answer the requests. SSD(the app) has no control of this. PMK is good but SSD can not rewrite the internet protocols or the server response. 

As you know SSD just upgraded. Your current sys report found at Tools/ViewReport/ViewReport should read something like this;
--- Spybot-S&D version: 1.2 ---
2003-03-16 Includes\Temporary.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Cookies.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Dialer.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Hijackers.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Keyloggers.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Malware.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\plugin-ignore.ini
2003-03-16 Includes\Security.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Spybots.sbi
2003-03-16 Includes\Tracks.uti
2003-03-16 Includes\Trojans.sbi

A couple of minor bugs have been reported;

If you updated internally(not a full fresh install), you will probably see that the add/remove item reads v1.1 It will not uninstall properly. Do not bother with it. It doesn't effect v1.2 at all. A fix will be issued.

Not a bug but noteworthy; In v1.2 the logs, backups, config.ini, etc have moved to a new location found at *\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy. Any backup files you wish to keep from the old version can still be found and moved from the old backup folder in the main folder at *:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy

Bug; Those who updated from the beta and can't change settings should go to the *\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Configuration.ini and open in any text editor and reset all automation cfgs to the value of '0' as shown 
here

You can easily do a reinstall, via overwrite or after deleting the file folders, with the full install package. This will not correct the add/remove item tho now that the update has gone thru. I'm sure a patch will come soon. SSD litterally reinstalls every time you use it. Overwrite is quite safe. The only drawback I see untill the patch is that some reg items may be left orphaned...no consequence...just annoying. 
EDIT: BTW There are several folks posting methods to uninstall. NONE that I've seen will deal with the orphans(except via reg cleaners) and NONE are worhtwhile unless you intend to remove it permanently. Again, the wisest course of action for now is to wait for a patch for this very minor bug. It does not affect v1.2 at all.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

THX ! Jeannie !


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

You're welcome! 


Jeannie


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Dont feel bad Dark and Mviokpe, 

I am a blonde too . A natural one on top of that. lOL And yes Dark I do have a LOT of Blonde moments myself .  (or is that Brain farts lol  ) I dk know more LOL.  

And Yes Mviokpe, Mine are about 1/2 grey now. Does that mean Im 1/2 Senile ?  (if so the other half is slipping fast LOL )  

Just remember with age, also too comes "G" force too. lol (gravity and Gray hair LOL )


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Denim, Jeannie and everyone.

Thought I'd update you on how I got on. 
The problems I had were from an internal bug that would not permit spybot to uninstall and a bad download compounded my problems.
Although I have downloaded the 1.2 version again, there are still problems with such as inability to collect updates, the program freezing on the C2.lop through the scan. These are problems that will be attended to with future updates so I have been told.

As to "SERVERS ARE STILL BEING HAMMERED, please be patient." Perhaps I am a cynic but I do believe if this 1.2 version of spybot was working properly, then the servers would not be experiencing any hammering like this at all. There are many out there completely frustrated with this new version of spybot.

My advice to anyone who has 1.1 version is to NOT update until all the bugs (both minor and major) have been fixed. It will save you a whole heap of frustration especially if you don't know much about computers like me.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I would like to get 1.1 again, but am unable to find it. Everytime I try I get the 1.2 version. 


Jeannie


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Mviokpe, 

Aw , Shucks MV , Now your going to make me Blush here . LOL.  I am just like you are . Except for the fact I'm a straight forwarded spoken Southern Woman here. LOL  and I even threw In Two Smilies too heehehe   For ya !!

LadyJewler Like I told yall in a previous Post I do still Have the Spybot 1.1 Files On a back up floppy . And that I would be more than Happy to email a copy of them too you . !! just Send me your Email In a prvt IM and I will send you mine. For safety Reasons . And I will be more than Happy to send them to you In a compressed zip file. 

The Dingy Blonde !! (moi), 
Denim 

P.s I am a Pack rat. I save every thing LOL . Go figure LOL.  

And Circe Thanks For your update on the Spybot info. Much Apprcieation. Btw How are you doing today ? and Hello . 

Denim


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes Jeannie, apparently after you download the 1.2 version the internal bug takes over your 1.1 version sending it to the 1.2 
A nightmare!

I wish I had the 1.1 version back too as it was perfect!


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I've uninstalled 1.2.



Jeannie


----------



## Circe (Oct 26, 2002)

Jeannie,
Is your 1.1 version still functional? There was a thread in the other forum with someome complaining of the loss of functionality of version 1.1 when they uninstalled version 1.2. New problems began and a loss of speed etc. There are so many postings over there now that I can't find this thread that addressed this issue.

Hope your 1.1 version is running the same as before for you!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Well I've totally uninstalled everything & redownloaded & now everything installed smoothly & updated fine.  

Still.......can't receive a popup reminding me to check for updates at program start even with a tick in settings/web update,
which I prefer ? (little thing)


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

I was told there is no popup for 1.2.


Jeannie


----------



## mViOkPe (Oct 15, 2002)

j2c, do you have it cfged to auto-update on start? That cfg will stop this page(pic linked) from displaying and instead open in 'settings'. http://www.voiceofthepublic.com/images/SSD47.gif

If so, here's some more info; http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?s=3e7875144926ffff;act=ST;f=28;t=2126

As mentioned http://forums2.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=774638#post774638 I strongly urge folks to maintain defaults untill familiar.


----------



## Denim (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Circe , 

I have novel Idea !! Why dont you go back to your post in this thread where you posted the shorcut to it in the First place . LOL. That sounds like a good Idea to me LOL  Don't know why but it does  

Denim


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Jeannie,

Thanks

The one post you made said to just wait and there will be a update to fix the uninstall and I will do that because it works just find still as it is now.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi, I have it again and it seems to be working.  Take care and enjoy the rest of your evening.


Jeannie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK thanks, you have a good night also.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ladyjeweler:_
> *I was told there is no popup for 1.2.
> 
> Jeannie *


Hi ! again Jeannie

What 'am referring to is within Settings.....Automation & third one down after system start you are able to put a tick in 'Remind me to look for updates at program start'

This was available also in 1.1 whereby you got a popup !
Its only a little thing ,everything else is perfect (at moment).........a complete new install worked for me !

Take Care


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Everything seems OK here too!:

This is an earlier post.

I don't see that option with this version. I did'nt use it with 1.1. Sorry! I'm trying to get info for you. 

Got this for you. Hope it helps.

Settings >> settings >> Automation >> Program start or System start or Web update (many options there)

Also, make sure that Advanced mode is checked in all places. Settings >> settings >> first three options under installation (they should be set that way if you upgraded).

Someone is helping me with this info.

There isn't an option to remind you to check for updates, like once a week or so (if it's there, it has an obscure name). Look at the options under each subset of "automation."


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Jeannie,

Yes it was the option for ticking in web update.......''Remind me to look for updates at program start'

So you haven't this option ?

I did use it in the first version, only a little thing, but I was just wondering.

THX for trying again.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Jeannie, if you still want to go back to version 1.1 here is a link where you can still get it.


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Good morning and hello to a fellow North Carolinian! Thanks for the link. It just fininished downloading. I hope you have a nice day.


Jeannie


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

YW Jeannie. What part of NC are you from?


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi! We live in the North Eastern part of NC, about two hours from the coast. 

Jeannie


----------



## cnm (Oct 22, 2002)

People, If you read the pinned topics at the top of the SpybotSD 1.X forum, you will find answers, known bugs, suggestions for download or update problem, etc.
http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?s=3e80dd1b0186ffff;act=SF;f=28


----------



## ladyjeweler (Sep 25, 2002)

Thank you! 


Jeannie


----------

